# Just got our new EC135



## lafmedic1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Our service  made the switch from the BO105 to the EC135. They are going to fly NVGs for land and offshore night ops. Just though you guys might want to see the picture of it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice! The 135 is a great platform. Its nice to see Acadian finally updating those old 105's...............


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jul 19, 2009)

The rear of the aircraft allows more ability to get to the patients torso unlike the 105 where you pretty much had just the airway and maybe upper thorax availible. Also mounts the LifePak12 much better and more sitting room and head room now. Im  sorry to see the 105s go just because thats what im so used to seeing. Ill try to get better pictures later .


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you guys attached to Air Methods? Seems they have switched most of their aircraft to the EC's. 

R/r 911


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Till the late 90s it was PHI that did the maint on the Aircraft and supplied the pilots. Metro Aviation is now the maint provider if I remember correctly. I believe we operate 9 BO105s for Med Evac. And now 1 EC 135. One S76 that I know of and a Sea Knight for Offshore rescue under a private project called Cougar. I think metro supplies the aircraft also but im unsure. I will ask my dad . He flew with Airmed for 10 years as a Flight P


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Are you guys attached to Air Methods? Seems they have switched most of their aircraft to the EC's.
> 
> R/r 911



Metro Aviation is their vendor.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Lord, I spent too long in the Air Force.  When I first saw the title of this thread, for the life of me I couldn't figure out when anyone started using an intercontinental, four engine jet for stateside medevac!

Also called EC-135.....


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Good Lord, I spent too long in the Air Force.  When I first saw the title of this thread, for the life of me I couldn't figure out when anyone started using an intercontinental, four engine jet for stateside medevac!
> 
> Also called EC-135.....



Priceless that would be one way to air lift at an MCI lol


----------

